

Tumblr downed by 4chan as war rages (/b/ wins again.) - Mithrandir
http://www.thinq.co.uk/2010/11/15/tumblr-downed-4chan-teen-war-continues/

======
protomyth
"with rival teen site 4chan" - wow, I would not describe 4chan as a teen site.
Tumblr is described as a "whimsical micro-blogging site". Journalism at its
finest.

~~~
mkelly
If not in age, at least in maturity. Who else bothers with these things when
there's no extortion money involved?

Seems like an interesting drill for sysadmins on both sides, though.

